# 2 Questions, 2 different fish



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*First question:* Does anyone have any Harlequin Rasboras that are red and then some that are blue? I realize that Pork Chop Rasboras look like Harley's but are much more red, with a smaller black triangle, so it's not Pork Chops I have. I have Harley's but some have definite red tinge to the tops and along the caudal peduncle, and some have a definite blue tinge there. Kind of like these pics - 
Red:Google Images
Blue: Google Images
And no, it's not the lighting in the tank - they are definitely different colours. Are these colour morphs or are the different sexes... or what?

*Second question:* Can a male Dwarf Fire Gourami survive without females? I had 3 females for him, but 2 have died. (He's not exactly nice to the 3rd one either.) He's in a tank with 7 Harley's (soon to be 9), 7 Cory's and soon 4-5 Khuli Loaches, so he has company. Just wondering if he'd be ok if the last female were to die, or if I would need to get more females?

Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not sure on the harleys but on the guarami he should be find by himself.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Susan! He seems to be tolerating her, but sometimes he can be a jerk, lol.

I wonder what's up with the different coloured Harley's though....


----------

